
Bird populations in French countryside have fallen by a third in fifteen years - fahd777
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/mar/21/catastrophe-as-frances-bird-population-collapses-due-to-pesticides
======
justboxing
Active Discussion of same exact story =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16636791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16636791)

